# Compak E8



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey Folks,

I'm thinking of buying a second-hand Compak E8 at a great price. My question is if anyone knows the approximate retention of this grinder, it is something that I would like to consider before buying it.

Many thanks!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What's a great price £650<


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

About 220€ in Spain. The grinder comes from a coffee bar.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Buy it what year and treat it to Red speed burrs if you can get them. Give it a once over as well


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

Year 4/2016. Im thinking to buy Red Speed Burrs.

You know the retention of this grinder Jony?

Thank You!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Its got a reasonably high retention and taking it apart to clean is a massive PITA. Great grinder but the faff it was to take apart and clean the burrs then re-calibrate blew my mind. I have a mythos now and removing the top burr to clean and do whatever else is a cinch and you don't need to recalibrate afterwards.

If you are thinking about single dosing, I wouldn't.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Buy it what year and treat it to Red speed burrs if you can get them. Give it a once over as well


 What is the advantage of Red Speed burrs then to a grinder in a domestic environment?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I love my E8, but definitely wouldn't single dose. But then to me, single dosing is a pain and I'm happy to have it on demand.

Just depends on how you want to use it I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> What is the advantage of Red Speed burrs then to a grinder in a domestic environment?


 It's nice to have some nice burrs, or even SSP, if they do them, Same advantage as a mythos for home they are nice are they not, what grinder do you have Ive forgotten these few months


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> I love my E8, but definitely wouldn't single dose. But then to me, single dosing is a pain and I'm happy to have it on demand.
> 
> Just depends on how you want to use it I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The grinder gots high retention? U know aprox how much? Thank You man!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> Its got a reasonably high retention and taking it apart to clean is a massive PITA. Great grinder but the faff it was to take apart and clean the burrs then re-calibrate blew my mind. I have a mythos now and removing the top burr to clean and do whatever else is a cinch and you don't need to recalibrate afterwards.
> 
> If you are thinking about single dosing, I wouldn't.


 Agreed, I had one to test ages ago... Mine was so badly misaligned you could only grind espresso fine by screwing it down so tight on the adjusters it aligned the burrs by bending. Without coffee it screeched in pain. Needless to say I got fed up and sent it back. I note they changed the design some time later.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> It's nice to have some nice burrs, or even SSP, if they do them, Same advantage as a mythos for home they are nice are they not, what grinder do you have Ive forgotten these few months


 A Niche, Brasilia RR55 and a Clima Pro, but my question specifically, was why would a home user want to pay the additional premium for Red Speed burrs to make 2 or 3 shots a day for a domestic setting. I agree, if you have the money to burn and just want to show the size of your knob off then you might be right, but if you reply, explain to me the benefit


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Posh clima pro very nice, I thought because the Burrs will need changing so just upgrade to nicer one's as it's cheap for a E8, and no other reason I see quite a few with Redspeed do you have a problem with my suggestion or just put standard back then if you must.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Posh clima pro very nice, I thought because the Burrs will need changing so just upgrade to nicer one's as it's cheap for a E8, and no other reason I see quite a few with Redspeed do you have a problem with my suggestion or just put standard back then if you must.


 I presumed red speed would be a lot dearer than standard, hence my question why a home user would see any additional benefit. I have not researched prices, perhaps you have and I can learn from you


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

Do you think E8 its a good purchase for 200€? It would be my first grinder. Im waiting for a ACS MINIMA, it will be my first machine.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

zuzubemachi said:


> Do you think E8 its a good purchase for 200€? It would be my first grinder. Im waiting for a ACS MINIMA, it will be my first machine.


As long as it's in sound condition then yes I would snap it up.

I've never measured the retention so unfortunately not much help there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> As long as it's in sound condition then yes I would snap it up.
> 
> I've never measured the retention so unfortunately not much help there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Enough of this can you mod my sage portafilter please?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Enough of this can you mod my sage portafilter please?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Enough of this can you mod my sage portafilter please?


 Get in line! I'm holding off buying a Sage over here.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Get in line! I'm holding off buying a Sage over here.


You can both get [email protected]  haha

Back to the thread.

Yes buy the E8 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

I have finally found an E10 for a similar price from 2016. I think I'll stay better with the E10, right?


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

In what way? One is a conical burr grinder and the other is flat burr.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The e10 can be single dosed much more easily and at the prices you are finding these grinders at it is a no brainier


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> The e10 can be single dosed much more easily and at the prices you are finding these grinders at it is a no brainier


 I was thinking he should get both!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mctrials23 said:


> I was thinking he should get both!


 Indeed !!! Two for less than the price of one


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

In a future i thinking to buy a Niche


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd stick with both compak grinders 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

Any recommendation or tutorial to dismantle the grinder? I am noob and this grinder was 4 years in a coffee I would like to clean it well well thoroughly.

Thanks


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Which one did you get?


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

mctrials23 said:


> Which one did you get?


 Finally E10. From 2016


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

Could someone with the E10 help me to know how to calibrate it well? I bought it second hand and cleaned it and I don't think I know how to do it. Since when placing it according to the manual I think that it generally grinds finer than it should even putting the grinding at point 85 (max).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Think it's way you put the 3 screws back in with the dial I could be wrong have a look on Bella Barista


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

I have followed the instruction manual, but I have my doubts. Someone who has it can tell me in what number does the millimeter wheel have to make a good espresso, it is only for compare.

Thanks


----------



## zuzubemachi (Feb 13, 2020)

up


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

zuzubemachi said:


> I have followed the instruction manual, but I have my doubts. Someone who has it can tell me in what number does the millimeter wheel have to make a good espresso, it is only for compare.
> 
> Thanks


 For me it's between 50 and 60 depending on beanBean


----------

